# BIGBODY CUSTOMS OF L.A.



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

IN STOCK READY TO GO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

JUST TO LET YALL KNOW THIS IS MY COUSIN ROLAND ..IF YOU WANT WHEELS HE CAN BE TRUSTED


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

WE DO CUSTOMS POWDER COATING AND COLOR MATCHING I WILL POST UP MORE PICS AS WE PROGRESS


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how much for gold spokes and nipples and knock offs?

13x7


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

also how much for just those knock offs in gold


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

US GOLD 656
CHINA GOLD 458

THE KNOCKOFFS 
WITH US GOLD
250


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> US GOLD 656
> CHINA GOLD 458
> 
> THE KNOCKOFFS
> ...


pm replied


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> TTT
> [/b]


prices on chrome! 13s 14s


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 7 2008, 11:55 AM~11284847
> *JUST TO LET YALL KNOW THIS IS MY COUSIN ROLAND ..IF YOU WANT WHEELS HE CAN BE TRUSTED
> *


JD's werd is gold... Thanks Dog!


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 8 2008, 09:29 AM~11291950
> *prices on chrome! 13s 14s
> *


X2 + SHIPPING TO 27344, SILER CITY NC


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 8 2008, 08:29 AM~11291950
> *prices on chrome! 13s 14s
> *


350


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Aug 8 2008, 10:35 AM~11292608
> *X2 + SHIPPING TO 27344, SILER CITY NC
> *


450


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

SETS START AT 350 FOR CHROME
165 FOR POWDER DISH
100 FOR POWDER NIPPLES OR SPOKES
100 FOR POWDER HUB OR KNOCKOFF


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are they all 100 spokes?
what about standards?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

They are Roadster Wheels?


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 14 2008, 12:13 PM~11342449
> *are they all 100 spokes?
> what about standards?
> *


what size are you looking for


----------



## majesticsogvic (Apr 12, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR 13/7 ALL CHROME N/OFF CROSS LACE PICKED UP???


----------



## majesticsogvic (Apr 12, 2008)

A , B.B.CUSTOMS , NEED A PRICE ON THIS I WILL BE IN LA THIS MON.-FRI.. PLEASE HIT ME BACK


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

WE DONT MAKE X-LACE WHEELS YOU GOT TO HIT UP JD FROM ZENITH WIRE WHEELS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANY PICS OF WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT ??*


----------



## BIGBODYCUSTOMSLA (Aug 17, 2008)

WE WILL BE POSTING PICS TOMORROW


----------



## BIGBODYCUSTOMSLA (Aug 17, 2008)

I MENT PICS OF THE WEELS THAT WERE JUST COMPLETED


----------



## BIGBODYCUSTOMSLA (Aug 17, 2008)

DAMM TYPO 
:twak: 
WHEELS


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

OK guys these are going to Texas


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

and these are going Mississippi


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Going to North Cal


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Where will the next set be going :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

looking good bro


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Thanks are you next :biggrin:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

you selling tires 2??


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Aug 19 2008, 06:33 PM~11385429
> *you selling tires 2??
> *


yes with wheel orders


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> yes with wheel orders
> [/b]


14's and tires, what kinda price range am I looking at..all chrome..its for a 93 caprice..shipped to florida


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Pm sent FloRida


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> Thanks are you next  :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

willu be making 72 spoke?


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 21 2008, 01:48 PM~11403012
> *willu be making 72 spoke?
> *


only Zenith can do that give them a call 323-718-3520 Johnny


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

pm'd


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

do you sell knockoffs if you do can u post pics of wut u got


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 23 2008, 01:54 PM~11419214
> *do you sell knockoffs if you do can u post pics of wut u got
> *


I will post pics of Knockoffs later today


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> are these diff than the ones homeboys sell they look a lil diff oh and how much shipped


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

How much for those blue ones in the pic but 13x7


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> > are these diff than the ones homeboys sell they look a lil diff oh and how much shipped
> 
> 
> 175 SHIPPED


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 26 2008, 03:40 PM~11443288
> *How much for those blue ones in the pic but 13x7
> *


700


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> OK guys these are going to Texas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that??


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Aug 31 2008, 03:44 PM~11484145
> *what color is that??
> *


candy orange


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> OK guys these are going to Texas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much for some like these but in a dark purple? 13s


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 5 2008, 02:26 AM~11524016
> *how much for some like these but in a dark purple? 13s
> *


$620 + shipping
and will it be just a regular purple or a special purple to better match it a paint sample off the car would be best


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:0


> OK guys these are going to Texas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much for something like this same color :0
just the rims no ko or ad


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

New set of wheels go to Maverick


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> $620 + shipping
> and will it be just a regular purple or a special purple to better match it a paint sample off the car would be best
> [/b]


so is this just the wheels? or with adapters and accesories? what bout tires is it inlcuded w/price?


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 29 2008, 02:26 PM~11728977
> *so is this just the wheels? or with adapters and accesories? what bout tires is it inlcuded w/price?
> *


yes that includes accessories tires are$150 more for 13's


----------



## turtle94 (May 20, 2008)

> New set of wheels go to Maverick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does a single rim like this run? shipped to 97540


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turtle94_@Sep 30 2008, 01:34 AM~11735772
> *what does a single rim like this run? shipped to 97540
> *


only sell in sets sorry


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

> IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much for just the knockoff like this wheel chip and all shipped to branson mo 65616


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Sep 30 2008, 02:22 PM~11739830
> *how much for just the knockoff like this wheel chip and all shipped to branson mo 65616
> *


$180 shipped with chips


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

how much for just the set of three bar spinners shipped to 78503


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 30 2008, 08:35 PM~11743401
> *how much for just the set of three bar spinners shipped to 78503
> *


pm sent


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> how much for just one knock off like this one here? 97045


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> > how much for just one knock off like this one here? 97045
> 
> 
> $175 and it comes with three more like it free


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

pm price for 13x7 reversed black lip & black spokes


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

> IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a set like these in chrome 13's shipped to branson mo 65616


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Oct 7 2008, 01:21 AM~11799641
> *how much for a set like these in chrome 13's shipped to branson mo 65616
> *


$500 shipped with accesseries


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Got my spinners today, thanks homie, great customer service.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

they look good bro


----------



## BIGBODYCUSTOMSLA (Aug 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## batmax (Sep 28, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CHROME 13X7S WITH TIRES SHIPPED TO 38128


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by batmax_@Oct 28 2008, 10:28 PM~12002169
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CHROME 13X7S WITH TIRES SHIPPED TO 38128
> *


$650 shipped


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for the rims bro. These are a nice quality rim for the price. If your wanting a little nicer quality rim but dont have the money for Z's..these are the way to go.
I got these for a friend of mine..VERY nice.

I got the wheels very quickly as well.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> New set of wheels go to Maverick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

2 DA TOP


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

how much for a set of these







14x7's shipped to 32712 without the tools i already have them :yes:


----------



## ridinsolo (Sep 17, 2007)

are these roadstars? do you have any 13x5.5 or 14x6 how much shiped to blaine WA 98230?


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

yes i do have those sizes complete with 4 all chrome wheels and your choice of knockoffs and adapters shipped to you $425 13 or 14 same price


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

yes all are 100's 
yes we carry standards


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

I also have NEW nipples and spokes for sale


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

how much for 4 all chrome 14x6's with accesories to 53549?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Dec 20 2008, 02:26 AM~12481826
> *how much for 4 all chrome 14x6's with accesories to 53549?
> *


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

how about that arabian gold?


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Dec 25 2008, 01:28 AM~12522831
> *
> *


$500 shipped complete with your choice of knock off


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Dec 25 2008, 02:46 AM~12522973
> *how about that arabian gold?
> *


   What do you mean OIL?


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

these are the knock offs i have


> _Originally posted by ******_@Aug 24 2008, 09:21 AM~11423943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

I still have some extra nipples and spokes


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

HOW MUCH JUST CHROME AND TIRES?


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

13 INCH


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Frijolito_@Dec 25 2008, 10:02 PM~12528094
> *HOW MUCH JUST CHROME AND TIRES?
> *


$500 plus shipping complete with your choice of knock off


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Start the New Year right with a New set of wheels custom color matching try us out


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump for the homie............ say im sending that $ out 2moro


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 28 2008, 07:50 PM~12547046
> *bump for the homie............ say im sending that $ out 2moro
> *


sounds good i'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## ss52o (Mar 15, 2008)

How much 4 black spokes,chrome hub,dish, nips,chrome hex ko with ressed


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ss52o_@Dec 29 2008, 09:16 PM~12555801
> *How much 4 black spokes,chrome hub,dish, nips,chrome hex ko with ressed
> *


$550 shipped


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Happy New Years!!!


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Sep 27 2008, 02:49 PM~11715094
> *New set of wheels go to Maverick
> 
> 
> ...


RED? :scrutinize: 

Maverick I wanted to be the only red accented towncar in this club. 

Just kidding, they look good. :biggrin:


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

Price on come 13 7 center all gold.


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

What do you want gold hub,nipples and spokes


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

$350+shipping for all Chrome wheels with Adapters and knockoffs of your choice 13's or 14's
We also sale wheels with tires 13's are $150 extra for the tires mounted 
14's are $300 extra for tires mounted

We also do custom Powdercoating and color matching (with color sample)


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Aug 7 2008, 12:53 PM~11284823
> *IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THESE REAL ROADSTERS NOT CHINAS? IF SO FOR 13'S ARE THEY STILL 350.00 FOR THE SET OF 4? :thumbsup:  IF SO HIT ME BACK! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

No there not Roadsters there Chinas if you want roadsters they start at $700 a set


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Jan 15 2009, 12:16 AM~12709706
> *No there not Roadsters there Chinas if you want roadsters they start at $700 a set
> *


OK THANKS ******.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

How much for 2x 14x6s and 2x 14x7s with a set of tires?
Shipped to 92868. And pick-up price.


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

$650 with tires and you pickup
$800 with tires and shipping


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 15 2009, 01:41 AM~12710695
> *OK THANKS ******.
> *


No problem bro


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you give me a price on 13*7 all center gold and a quate w/ tires Thank you


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

$850 for gold nipples,spokes,hubs and knockoffs
Tires are $150 more mounted


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

u have a pm


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

bump for good prices :biggrin:


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Income Tax time again Treat your car to a new set of wheels 

Hit me up for a quote


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Jan 5 2009, 01:21 PM~12612459
> *$350+shipping for all Chrome wheels with Adapters and knockoffs of your choice 13's or 14's
> We also sale wheels with tires 13's are $150 extra for the tires mounted
> 14's are $300 extra for tires mounted
> ...


WHAT KIND OF WHEELS ARE THEY???


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

100 spoke wheels


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Jan 24 2009, 01:23 PM~12803004
> *100 spoke wheels
> *


I KNOW..BUT WHAT BRAND??


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Chinas at that price


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

A set of all chrome 13x7 100 spoke wheels with tires mounted with adapters,lead hammer and your choice of knockoff $500 plus shipping


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

A set of all chrome 14x7 100 spoke wheels with tires mounted with adapters,lead hammer and your choice of knockoff $650 plus shipping


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Custom powdercoating and color matching also available in solid colors and in candy colors. 
So let us create your custom wheels to your liking


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

A set of all chrome 13x7 100 spoke wheels with tires mounted with adapters,lead hammer and your choice of knockoff $500 plus shipping


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

A set of all chrome 14x7 100 spoke wheels with tires mounted with adapters,lead hammer and your choice of knockoff $650 plus shipping


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Custom powdercoating and color matching also available in solid colors and in candy colors. So let us create your custom wheels to your liking


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how much for a set of all chromes shipped to 95351 i dont need knock offs or adapters, just rims


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

What size?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

13x7


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

do you have 14x6 reverse all chrome in stock?


----------



## OUTLAW IMORTALS 93 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Feb 7 2009, 10:22 PM~12938143
> *do you have 14x6 reverse all chrome in stock?
> *


YES


----------



## OUTLAW IMORTALS 93 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 7 2009, 05:36 PM~12936320
> *13x7
> *


250 SHIPPED


----------



## OUTLAW IMORTALS 93 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT FOR THE DEALS AND FROM A FAMILY YOU CAN TRUST JUST ASK J.D.


----------



## OUTLAW IMORTALS 93 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

how much for a set of all chrome 13s.
and a set of gold center 13s
with tires.


----------



## OUTLAW IMORTALS 93 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Feb 18 2009, 01:33 AM~13036463
> *how much for a set of all chrome 13s.
> and a set of gold center 13s
> with tires.
> *


500
900


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Aug 18 2008, 05:55 PM~11375869
> *OK guys these are going to Texas
> 
> 
> ...


SICK QUANTO


----------



## 70dave (Jul 14, 2008)

price on a set of 14x6 all chrome w/ 3 wing k/o and tires shipped to 93727 ? pm me a phone # please


----------



## 70dave (Jul 14, 2008)

will the 14x7 fit on a 93 big body without rubbing the rear ?if so how much with tiresshipped to 93727


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Aug 18 2008, 05:55 PM~11375869
> *OK guys these are going to Texas
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these rims with tires shipped.


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Feb 28 2009, 10:40 PM~13142089
> *how much for these rims with tires shipped.
> *


$850 shipped with tires complete with accessories


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Feb 25 2009, 08:43 PM~13113499
> *SICK QUANTO
> *


$600 without tires shipping to San Diego is $75


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

i like da rimz homie they got here pretty fast 2 :biggrin: ...im sure i'll order some more in da future :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

PRICE ON SOME 15 STANDERS BLACK SPOKES AND RED NIPPLES WITH TIRES AND SHIPPED TO NEVADA


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Price quote on: all chrome
(2)- 14 X 6's and (2)-14 X 7's reversed,
(2)- 13 X 5.5 and (2) 13 X 7 reversed shipped to 19607.


----------



## OUTLAW IMORTALS 93 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Mar 3 2009, 06:12 PM~13169304
> *i like da rimz homie they got here pretty fast 2 :biggrin: ...im sure i'll order some more in da future :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR DOING BUSINESS WITH BIG BODY CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Mar 3 2009, 07:23 PM~13170735
> *Price quote on: all chrome
> (2)- 14 X 6's and (2)-14 X 7's reversed,
> (2)- 13 X 5.5 and (2) 13 X 7 reversed shipped to 19607.
> *


$350 FOR THE 14'S
$350 FOR THE 13'S 
SHIPPING FOR EACH SET $150


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Mar 3 2009, 05:12 PM~13169304
> *i like da rimz homie they got here pretty fast 2 :biggrin: ...im sure i'll order some more in da future :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 3 2009, 07:04 PM~13170550
> *PRICE ON SOME 15 STANDERS BLACK SPOKES AND RED NIPPLES WITH TIRES AND SHIPPED TO NEVADA
> *


I HAVE TO LOOK INTO THE TIRES WILL HAVE EXACT PRICE TOMORROW


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

How much with 5.20's?


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

i need a package whels and tires. 4 all chrome 100 spoke 13x5.5 wit 3 bar resessed knock off and wide white wall tires shipped to ny 13032





> _Originally posted by ******_@Aug 7 2008, 01:53 PM~11284823
> *IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 4 2009, 11:32 AM~13178086
> *How much with 5.20's?
> 
> 
> ...


520 tires $500 mounted
Wheels are $600 powder coated orange with accessories


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

how much for a set of all chrome 13's shipped to 40217


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Mar 4 2009, 02:19 PM~13179946
> *how much for a set of all chrome 13's shipped to 40217
> *


$500 shipped with all accessories


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Would these be $600 also? Powder coated dish like this picture and spokes.


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Mar 3 2009, 10:13 PM~13173193
> *I HAVE TO LOOK INTO THE TIRES WILL HAVE EXACT PRICE TOMORROW
> *


 THANK HOMIE


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

How much for 2- 13"x5.5" & 2- 13"x7" blacked out. with gold K.O. 

and same sizes all gold? shipped to 60506?


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 4 2009, 04:26 PM~13181438
> *Would these be $600 also? Powder coated dish like this picture and spokes.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 4 2009, 08:12 PM~13184173
> *How much for 2- 13"x5.5"  & 2- 13"x7" blacked out. with gold K.O.
> 
> and same sizes all gold? shipped to 60506?
> *


All black hub,nipples,spokes,dish with a gold k/o $950 shipped

All gold wheels $1050 shipped


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Mar 4 2009, 02:23 PM~13178746
> *i need a package whels and tires. 4 all chrome 100 spoke 13x5.5 wit 3 bar resessed knock off and wide white wall tires shipped to ny 13032
> *


what about my quote


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Mar 4 2009, 10:01 PM~13185020
> *Yes sir
> *


You have a pm.


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty rocks_@Mar 4 2009, 09:28 PM~13185474
> *what about my quote
> *


$700 shipped tires have normal size white wall


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

say i got it tuesday !!!! :thumbsup: another satisfied customer


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 5 2009, 01:08 PM~13191727
> *say i got it tuesday !!!! :thumbsup:  another satisfied customer
> *


thank you Come Again


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 3 2009, 07:04 PM~13170550
> *PRICE ON SOME 15 STANDERS BLACK SPOKES AND RED NIPPLES WITH TIRES AND SHIPPED TO NEVADA
> *


WUZ UP??????? :biggrin:


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Mar 5 2009, 10:23 AM~13188989
> *$700 shipped tires have normal size white wall
> *


ok screw it, how much for 3 13x5.5 shipped to 13032? just the rims :uh:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED FOR P/U ORDERS.....

NEED 13'S CHROME WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFFS

NEED PRICE W/ TIRES & PRICE W/O TIRES...........

ALSO DOES IT COME WITH THE HAMMER.....LMK

THANKS....... uffin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

can you make some just like this but with a black hub


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Roland???? 

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

13x7's brandywine spokes reversed w/tires shipped to 55104


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

14x7 all chrome with tires or gold centers with chrome zenith stly reccesed K.O shipped to 98391


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Oct 5 2008, 02:38 PM~11783738
> *$175 and it comes with three more like it free
> *


how much for a set of these shippd to 93274


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

I need a price on some 14x7 all chrome with three prong spinners shipped to 32796.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTLAW IMORTALS 93_@Feb 7 2009, 10:16 PM~12938630
> *250 SHIPPED
> *


do you still have them for this price (13x7 all chrome with no accessories shipped to 95351)?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Due to the shortage of China wheels in So. Cal I'm having to make USA outters which will make it a stronger wheel and better USA chrome but due to that the new price for 13's and 14's will be $650 for all chrome with accessories plus shipping if you have anymore questions please feel free to PM me or call me


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 29 2009, 09:47 AM~13422323
> *do you still have them for this price (13x7 all chrome with no accessories shipped to 95351)?
> *


No


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

how much for a set of 3 prong knockoffs and adapters shipped to branson mo 65616


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Mar 29 2009, 10:15 PM~13428307
> *how much for a set of 3 prong knockoffs and adapters shipped to branson mo 65616
> *


dont have any at the moment


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

Where are you located in LA?


----------



## BIG ANDYOBM (Mar 22, 2009)

I need a set of 13s with the back spokes and every other spoke in the front a cobalt blue how much give a call and let me know (661) 369-1572 or (661) 932-7008


----------



## hossescrosses (Aug 6, 2008)

How much for a set of 13 x 7 rev with tires (wide walls?) shipped to Philly?



**Serious


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 82Cadi (Aug 21, 2007)

need a price on a set of 13x7 all chrome..... and how and where can i pick then up


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

how much for 1 13x7 gold center without adapter or knockoff tho 85257?


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

BLUE SPOKES GOLD NIPPLES GOLD HUB CHROMES DISH BLUE LIPS WITH TIRED AND WITH OUY TIRES LET ME KNOW BOTH PRICES.....THANKS,


----------



## shorty96 (Apr 14, 2009)

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4403/1999j.jpg how much on 14s this color of my ride pic


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Jan 5 2009, 05:21 PM~12612459
> *$350+shipping for all Chrome wheels with Adapters and knockoffs of your choice 13's or 14's
> We also sale wheels with tires 13's are $150 extra for the tires mounted
> 14's are $300 extra for tires mounted
> ...


 :biggrin: Thats what i'm talkin about.....! Ready 2 ride......!


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

lookin 2 get a price on set of 13x7 & 14x7 with 3 bar smooth spinner in gold, chrome dish, gold nipples chrome spokes and chrome hub. shippedn 2 zip 78332 tx i dodnt need adapters jus wheels & k-off. what line of wheels u got there american or chinas get price for both. thanks


----------



## unodelosronkones (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Aug 18 2008, 05:55 PM~11375869
> *OK guys these are going to Texas
> 
> 
> ...


how much for something like this but in candy red and gold where the chrome is


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

How much for the all chrome 100 spokes with the 3 bar spinner and eagle to 70084, Louisiana just rims and spinners


----------



## unodelosronkones (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unodelosronkones_@Apr 18 2009, 04:23 PM~13616657
> *how much for something like this but in candy red and gold where the chrome is
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unodelosronkones_@Apr 21 2009, 01:34 PM~13644106
> *:dunno:
> *


PM sent


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Apr 18 2009, 05:44 PM~13617038
> *How much for the all chrome 100 spokes with the 3 bar spinner and eagle to 70084, Louisiana just rims and spinners
> *


$700 shipped. USA outters and chrome


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hossescrosses_@Apr 8 2009, 05:45 PM~13521604
> *How much for a set of 13 x 7 rev with tires (wide walls?) shipped to Philly?
> **Serious
> *


$650 for the wheels $150 for the tire mounted but not in the wide white wall don't carry those and shipping $150


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Apr 15 2009, 05:49 AM~13581505
> *BLUE SPOKES GOLD NIPPLES GOLD HUB CHROMES DISH BLUE LIPS WITH TIRED AND WITH OUY TIRES LET ME KNOW BOTH PRICES.....THANKS,
> *


$1200 shipped with tires tire cost is $150


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Ok I got some wheels in now I have 13's and 14's chinas there going for $400 a complete set plus shipping


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## shawnlowlow432 (Aug 31, 2007)

how much for some 13/7 ship to odessa tx 79761


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

All chrome 13x7 reverse with tires mounted and balanced $560 plus shipping


----------

